
Microtransaction Payment Handlers (In Development in Chrome) - svieira
https://www.chromestatus.com/feature/5651629867008000
======
svieira
See also this gist, which seems to be the discussion point:
[https://gist.github.com/rsolomakhin/eba91c185028899883d2c7f3...](https://gist.github.com/rsolomakhin/eba91c185028899883d2c7f37f357d7c)

